# Top vs side crank on hand operated extractors



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

I would think any hand extractor would be too fatiguing. That's why I starter off with a motorized 12 framer and haven't looked back. I don't know what type of plans you have to expand (or how many hive you have at the moment?) but my 12 framer has not only paid for it's self but every peace of equipment in my honey house. 

I see what your saying about the Maxant though. Have you compared the gear ratio to the Dadant and the ability to later motorize?


----------



## Michael Brown (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

We only have 2 hives right now with plans to expand to 6 next year. The reason for a hand crank is twofold. We want to harvest varietal honey in smaller batches and we would also like to be able to go off grid or have the ability to extract in the event of a power outage. I don't have a problem with buying a larger motorized extractor in the furture if need be.

I have compared the two extractors and it's a couple hundered dollars cheaper to upgrade to a motorized version with a Maxant.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Dad has a top crank extractor and it really is not an issue if you have only a few hives. Go with the Maxant and add motor later.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Michael,

I think you know that the horizontal rotation is not natural. It may provide some great exercise, but I have never seen a gym machine like that. If that motion was natural, normal, or therapeutic, I think we would see a gym machine that would duplicate the motion. 

If it's not good exercise, could it be bad...


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

That why 9 times out of 10 I would recommend a Dadant over a Maxant extractor. It's not that Maxant doesn't build a great machine they just lack some of the finer points that would make them more user friendly.

Now if you could convince Jake to build a hand / motor powered 10 frame parallel-radial.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The gear ratio is 4:1 on our 3100
We used to offer a side crank many years ago, both in the 3/6/9 frame and the 10/20 framer.
To us, belt drive is the way to go vs. teeth.


----------



## Michael Brown (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks,

I understand the gear ratio and the belt vs teeth options fully but my question is whether or not anyone out there has actually tried either the maxant 3100h, the dadant ranger, or both and what their experience is with them.

As I stated earlier I agree that the Maxant, in my opinion, is overall a better quality of machine but the top crank seems like it may be more difficult to operate for extended periods.

What I'm really asking is if there is someone out there who has experienced actually using either or both of these machines to extract frames of honey. If so would you be willing to share your opinon based on your personal experience? I feel this type of input is what I need before I can make an informed decision.

I appreciate everyones input so far.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Beek4018 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just curious,

How long does it typically take to extract the honey from a frame when hand cranking?

I know it depends on the setup (how many frames, gear ratio etc. of extractor).

But can you give some idea of the time involved.

Maybe - the last time you extracted, how many frames, in what type of extractor, took how long?

Thanks.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

My first extractor was a two-frame top crank model. Had 2 and grew to 16 hives. After two years extracting 16 hives, thought I had died and gone to heaven when I bought Kelley's 2-frame reversible, motorized, extractor. 

From what I recall about the top crank is the horizontal circular motion of the hand. Why don't you go thru the motions, use your strong hand/arm, and crank for about 5 minutes, as if you'd top crank, and then as if you'd side crank? Put a small weight in your hand as you do so. That ought to give you an idea of which crank you'd enjoy cranking!  Hope this helps,
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Michael Brown (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Steven I'll give it a try!
Michael


----------



## mrpush (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, I too had the the same question. I only have 2 hives, but I can see having a dozen or more. 

I'm only 40, and I can already tell that I think I'd get tired of cranking....

I'm going with a powered unit, but I too want a hand crank just in case I have no power.

Seems to me the Maxant is a better unit, heavier gauge SS, and you don't have to buy extra cages to do deeps.

The only thing I don't like is they call it a 9 frame when it appear to me it only does 6 med? Does it do 6 med and 3 deep in a single batch? I don't see me ever doing that, so its only a 6 frame extractor to me.

I can get a true 9 frame italian extractor, about same price.

I'd go power, and see if maybe they will throw in a hand crank?

That would get me to buy...I'm still shopping a bit now.

MP


----------



## Michael Brown (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi MP,

As far as I can tell the maxant does 6 medium or shallow frames radially or 3 deep/med/or shallow frames tangentially but not all at the same time. Maxant checks these postings regularly so I'm sure they will correct me if I'm wrong.

I've been waiting for someone who has either of these machines in the hand crank version to respond but no luck so far! We'll see what happens.

Let me know if you find anything out about them throwing in a hand crank. That would be interesting indeed.

Thanks for responding,
Michael


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

MP...that is exactly why I have a Maxant 3100 hand crank and I ordered the motor kit for it last Monday. I like options.


----------



## Michael Brown (Jul 18, 2010)

NasalSponge said:


> MP...that is exactly why I have a Maxant 3100 hand crank and I ordered the motor kit for it last Monday. I like options.


Have you used the hand crank to extract frames of honey? If so how well did it work. How easy/hard is it to crank etc...

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Haven't used it yet.


----------



## Michael Brown (Jul 18, 2010)

OK Thanks,
Please let me know what you think after you try it out!
MB


----------



## mrpush (Jul 7, 2010)

Nasal,

Does the 3100 do 6 med/sm radial OR 3 deeps (one or the other not both) or can you stick 6 radials and 3 deep tangentials in the same batch?

The site says this:

"Extracts 6 medium/shallows radially and 3 deeps/medium-shallows tangentially"

If in can't do 9 frames at one time, why is it called a 9 frame extractor? For same price I can get the italian one that truely does 9 frames in a single batch.

Thanks,

MP


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

mrpush said:


> Nasal,
> 
> Does the 3100 do 6 med/sm radial OR 3 deeps (one or the other not both) or can you stick 6 radials and 3 deep tangentials in the same batch?
> 
> ...


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> can you stick 6 radials and 3 deep tangentials in the same batch?


Yes.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

6 mediums/shallows radially with the option to add 3 more deeps/mediums/shallows tagentially.


----------



## mrpush (Jul 7, 2010)

Great, thanks for the clerification.

MP


----------

